# feu de paille



## sarant (Dec 7, 2014)

Ένα μεταφραστικό από άρθρο της σημερινής Αυγής με τίτλο Η "αχυρένια φωτιά" της Ευρώπης.

Και μέσα στο άρθρο υπάρχει μια φράση που μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει (ή δεν μπορεί) να καταλάβουμε τι είναι αυτό: _Είναι η κοσμογονία του νέου αναπτυξιακού ταμείου που τη μια μέρα προκαλεί διορθωτικά σχόλια από τον Γερμανό σοσιαλδημοκράτη υπουργό οικονομικών κ. Γκάμπριελ που τονίζει ότι, αν δεν είναι στοχευμένο σε συγκεκριμένα έργα μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως "αχυρένια φωτιά"..._

Καταλάβατε τι εννοεί ο Γκάμπριελ ή η αρθρογράφος; Εγώ δεν θα καταλάβαινα αν δεν ήξερα τη γαλλική έκφραση feu de paille της οποίας κατά λέξη μετάφραση είναι η αχυρένια φωτιά (κι αν είναι, διότι ναι μεν paille είναι το άχυρο, αλλά τι θα πει 'αχυρένια φωτιά'; Φωτιά σε άχυρα; ) Feu de paille είναι ένα εφήμερο έστω και ζωηρό συναίσθημα, κάτι που ξεκινάει με ορμή αλλά δεν κρατάει πολύ, όπως δεν κρατάει πολύ η φωτιά σε μια θημωνιά άχυρα, παρόλο που αρχίζει με μεγάλες φλόγες. 

Στα αγγλικά, λέει το βικιλεξικό, αντίστοιχη έκφραση είναι flash in the pan. Στα ελληνικά σκέφτηκα το _πυροτέχνημα_.

Εσείς;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2014)

sarant said:


> Στα αγγλικά, λέει το βικιλεξικό, αντίστοιχη έκφραση είναι flash in the pan. Στα ελληνικά σκέφτηκα το _πυροτέχνημα_. Εσείς;


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6291-a-flash-in-the-pan


----------



## sarant (Dec 8, 2014)

Εμ δεν έψαξα... Πάντως και εκεί κυρίως το πυροτέχνημα είχε αναφερθεί.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2014)

Όντως :) Απλώς έτσι έχουμε και διανηματική σύνδεση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2014)

Strohfeuer στα γερμανικά (το άρθρο στη γερμανική βίκη εξηγεί ότι πρόκειται για μεταφορά που σημαίνει όσα περιγράψατε πιο πάνω).

Gabriel gegen Strohfeuer


----------



## Themis (Dec 8, 2014)

Καλή απόδοση το "πυροτέχνημα". Στις δύο φράσεις του συγκεκριμένου άρθρου ("τονίζει ότι, αν δεν είναι στοχευμένο σε συγκεκριμένα έργα μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως 'αχυρένια φωτιά' " και "τα μεγάλα έργα που θα προταθούν για χρηματοδότηση από το επενδυτικό ταμείο -που όμως δεν θα πρέπει να λειτουργήσουν ως 'αχυρένια φωτιά' "), θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "... να αποτελέσουν απλό πυροτέχνημα".


----------



## cougr (Dec 8, 2014)

Και στα Αγγλικά αποδόθηκε ως "straw fire". 

"I'm totally against putting up a stimulus programme," he said, arguing it would be just a 'straw fire' and that at the end of the day the money would be gone and nothing lasting would come out of it. (reuters.com)

"...just a flash in the pan" ή "short-term straw fire" θα ήταν πιο κατανοητά (αν βέβαια δεν υπήρχε επεξήγηση) .


----------



## cougr (Dec 8, 2014)

sarant said:


> .......Feu de paille είναι ένα εφήμερο έστω και ζωηρό συναίσθημα, κάτι που ξεκινάει με ορμή αλλά δεν κρατάει πολύ, όπως δεν κρατάει πολύ η φωτιά σε μια θημωνιά αχυρα, παρόλο που αρχίζει με μεγάλες φλόγες.
> 
> Στα αγγλικά, λέει το βικιλεξικό, αντίστοιχη έκφραση είναι flash in the pan. Στα ελληνικά σκέφτηκα το _πυροτέχνημα_.
> 
> Εσείς;



Αναρωτιέμαι αν στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θα ήταν κατανοητή η απόδοση «φωτιά στα/σε φρύγανα»;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 8, 2014)

cougr said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θα ήταν κατανοητή η απόδοση «φωτιά στα/σε φρύγανα»;


Νομίζω ότι αν διάβαζα "φωτιά σε φρύγανα", θα φανταζόμουν μια πολύ εύφλεκτη κατάσταση, όχι στιγμιαία και πρόσκαιρη όπως είναι το πυροτέχνημα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 8, 2014)

Μάλιστα, ώστε μπορεί να είναι και αγγλισμός, δεν ήξερα την αγγλική έκφραση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

Καλημέρες. Η αγγλική έκφραση (με μεταφορική σημασία) είναι σπάνια. Στο OED:  1591 Sylvester _Ivry _289 When his fury glowes, 'Tis but as Straw-fire.

Πιο φρέσκια θα ήταν και το *nine-day wonder*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πιο φρέσκια θα ήταν και το *nine-day wonder*.


...που θα μπορούσε να δώσει πιο ελεύθερη ελληνική απόδοση με «θαύμα που κρατάει τρεις μέρες»:

_...η κοσμογονία του νέου αναπτυξιακού ταμείου που ... αν δεν είναι στοχευμένο σε συγκεκριμένα έργα μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σαν «θαύμα που κρατάει τρεις μέρες»..._


----------



## cougr (Dec 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρες. Η αγγλική έκφραση (με μεταφορική σημασία) είναι σπάνια. Στο OED:  1591 Sylvester _Ivry _289 When his fury glowes, 'Tis but as Straw-fire.
> 
> Πιο φρέσκια θα ήταν και το *nine-day wonder*.



Όχι δα και πιο φρέσκια.

The earliest citation, in Old English, is in the 'Harley Lyrics', circa 1325. The earliest record in print that most people today would be able to decipher is in 'Poems written in English during his captivity in England, after the battle of Agincourt' by Charles, Duke of Orleans, 1465........The first record in print of the phrase as we now use it is from George Herbert's poem The Temple, 1633....(http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/nine-days-wonder.html)


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

Μα η φρεσκάδα στη γλώσσα δεν κρίνεται από το πότε πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε μια λέξη ή φράση, αλλά από το πότε χρησιμοποιήθηκε για τελευταία (ή προτελευταία  ) φορά.


----------



## cougr (Dec 8, 2014)

Και από αυτή την άποψη το ίδιο φρέσκιες είναι.:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

ΟΚ, να το πω έτσι που έπρεπε να το πω από την αρχή:

Το *nine days' wonder* είναι πιο συνηθισμένο, υπάρχει σε περισσότερα λεξικά, έχει σίγουρα μεταφορική σημασία και είναι αυτό που διδάσκουμε σε μαθητές.

:)


----------



## cougr (Dec 8, 2014)

Εμ, έτσι πες μου ντε!


----------



## sarant (Dec 8, 2014)

Για να ξανάρθω στο αρχικό, σας αρέσει η "αχυρένια φωτιά"; Το καταλαβαίνετε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

sarant said:


> Για να ξανάρθω στο αρχικό, σας αρέσει η "αχυρένια φωτιά"; Το καταλαβαίνετε;


Με καμιά αλχημεία! Αλλά και το «φωτιά στα άχυρα», που είναι μια λογική απόδοση, δεν βοηθά να καταλάβεις τη μεταφορική σημασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2014)

Εγώ «αχυρένια φωτιά» θα καταλάβαινα μια ψευτοφωτιά, σαν το αχυρένιο σπίτι του πρώτου από τα τρία γουρουνάκια.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 8, 2014)

Μια χαρά είναι, κτγμ, το "πυροτέχνημα" που αναφέρθηκε από την πρώτη στιγμή.


----------



## Jules (Apr 7, 2017)

Zazula said:


> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6291-a-flash-in-the-pan



Ρε παιδιά, σταματήστε να ψάχνετε στο βικιλεξικό. Είναι αδύνατον να βρείτε εκεί αξιόπιστη μετάφραση.
Στο λεξικό ΡΟΣΓΟΒΑΣ βρήκα αυτό: ce n’est qu’un feu de paille προπέτασμα καπνού είναι
https://www.rosgovas.com/fr/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 7, 2017)

Στο Larousse διαβάζουμε:

Feu de paille, état qui dure peu, ardeur très passagère.

Δεν μου κάνει για προπέτασμα καπνού αυτό. Το πυροτέχνημα που αναφέρθηκε πιο πριν μια χαρά μου φαίνεται.
Και το Λαρούς όσο να 'ναι δεν το λες και αναξιόπιστο. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2017)

Το «FR feu de paille, EN flash in the pan» το βρήκα στο Robert-Collins, που είναι από τα καλύτερα και πιο αξιόπιστα γαλλο-αγγλο-γαλλικά λεξικά (και το έχω ξετινάξει). Θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον τσιμπήσαμε ένα πρώτο λάθος του λεξικού ΡΟΣΓΟΒΑ.


----------



## Jules (Apr 8, 2017)

το πυροτέχνημα λέγεται feu d'artifice και μεταφορικά: σκέτο πυροτέχνημα un vrai feu d’artifice.
το feu de paille σημαίνει πως λαμπαδιάζει κάτι αλλά η φωτιά σβήνει γρήγορα. 
Δηλαδή επικαιρότητα υπό το φως της δημοσιότητας που ξεχνιέται εύκολα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2017)

Jules said:


> το feu de paille σημαίνει πως λαμπαδιάζει κάτι αλλά η φωτιά σβήνει γρήγορα.
> Δηλαδή επικαιρότητα υπό το φως της δημοσιότητας που ξεχνιέται εύκολα.



Όπως λέμε «επικοινωνιακό πυροτέχνημα», «παροδικό φαινόμενο», «εφήμερη αίγλη», αλλά και «σκέτο φιάσκο» κλπ κλπ. Πάντως όχι «προπέτασμα καπνού», που μεταφορικά είναι κάτι που χρησιμεύει για να αποκρύπτει ή συγκαλύπτει.

Μερικά παραδείγματα χρήσης:

http://www.linguee.fr/francais-anglais/traduction/feu+de+paille.html


----------



## Jules (Apr 9, 2017)

Εγώ δεν είμαι ειδικός, ούτε ξέρω πολύ καλά ελληνικά γιατί κάνω ακόμη αρκετά λάθη.
Αλλά γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τη γλώσσα μου, τα γαλλικά.
Πώς μεταφράζετε αυτή την φράση, κύριε καθηγητά;
Chez les collègues, la mort de Samira n'avait été qu'un feu de paille. Il y avait d'autres priorités.
Στους συναδέλφους, ο θάνατος της Σαμίρας ήταν πυροτέχνημα. Υπήρχαν άλλες προτεραιότητες.
Ή
Για τους συναδέλφους, ο θάνατος της Σαμίρας καπνός ήταν κι έφυγε. Υπήρχαν άλλες προτεραιότητες.
Ή
Για τους συναδέλφους, ο θάνατος της Σαμίρας ένα απλό προπέτασμα καπνού ήταν. Υπήρχαν άλλες προτεραιότητες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2017)

Θα μου άρεσε να πω κάτι σαν «μια εφήμερη τραγωδία». Θα υπάρχουν και καλύτερα, ιδίως αν ξέρει κανείς όλο το κείμενο.

Το _προπέτασμα_, κυριολεκτικά, είναι το παραβάν. Το προπέτασμα καπνού (écran de fumée) δημιουργείται, κυριολεκτικά, για να κρύψει τις κινήσεις στρατευμάτων. Μεταφορικά, αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω (κάτι που χρησιμεύει για να αποκρύπτει ή συγκαλύπτει), π.χ. _Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο η επίθεση φιλίας των ΗΠΑ δεν είναι παρά προπέτασμα καπνού για να διευκολύνει στο άμεσο μέλλον μια πιο ενεργή παρέμβαση των Αμερικανών._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2017)

Jules said:


> Chez les collègues, la mort de Samira n'avait été qu'un feu de paille. Il y avait d'autres priorités.





nickel said:


> Θα μου άρεσε να πω κάτι σαν «μια εφήμερη τραγωδία». Θα υπάρχουν και καλύτερα, ιδίως αν ξέρει κανείς όλο το κείμενο.



Εδώ, η γαλλική φράση προδιαθέτει για κάτι ασυνήθιστο σχετικά με τη Σαμίρα, οπότε πραγματικά θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουμε δυο-τρία πράγματα περισσότερα από το συνολικό κείμενο. Ήταν μια θυσία που πήγε χαμένη; Ήταν ένας άδοξος θάνατος; Ήταν κάτι αναπάντεχο;

Αν έπρεπε να μεταφράσω μόνο αυτή την πρόταση, θα πήγαινα αναγκαστικά --και με τη βοήθεια της ίδιας της πρότασης-- σε κάτι σαν «ο θάνατος της Σ. ήρθε και πέρασε» (και θα έχανα την ουσία που έκανε τον/τη συγγραφέα να επιλέξει το feu de paille).


----------



## Earion (Apr 9, 2017)

Ο θάνατος της Σαμίρας ελάχιστα μας απασχόλησε. Υπήρχαν άλλες προτεραιότητες.
Το θάνατο της Σαμίρας σχεδόν δεν τον καταλάβαμε. Υπήρχαν άλλες προτεραιότητες.


----------



## Themis (Apr 9, 2017)

Το σοκ που προκάλεσε ο θάνατος της Σαμίρας ήταν παροδικό. Υπήρχαν άλλες προτεραιότητες.
Και παραλλαγές: ταραχή αντί για σοκ -- δεν κράτησε πολύ / έφυγε όπως ήρθε κτλ.

Τονίζω κι εγώ ότι το "προπέτασμα καπνού" είναι εντελώς λανθασμένη απόδοση του feu de paille και έχει ήδη καταστεί σαφές ότι δεν αποτελεί συζητήσιμη εκδοχή.


----------



## Jules (Apr 9, 2017)

"προπέτασμα καπνού" ως μεταφορική έννοια
το "παραπέτασμα καπνού", με την ίδια σημασία (écran/rideau de fumée) δεν έχει μεταφορική έννοια.
Πάντως δεν κολλάει τίποτα απ' αυτά: «επικοινωνιακό πυροτέχνημα», «παροδικό φαινόμενο», «εφήμερη αίγλη», «σκέτο φιάσκο»
Η πιο συχνή φράση στα γαλλικά είναι: les amours de l'été ne sont souvent qu'un feu de paille
Δηλαδή, οι έρωτες του καλοκαιριού αρχίζουν ωραία αλλά έχουν σχεδόν πάντα άδοξο τέλος


----------



## rogne (Apr 9, 2017)

Jules said:


> Πάντως δεν κολλάει τίποτα απ' αυτά: «επικοινωνιακό πυροτέχνημα», «παροδικό φαινόμενο», «εφήμερη αίγλη», «σκέτο φιάσκο»



Όντως δεν κολλάει τίποτα απ' αυτά, γιατί όλες αυτές οι προτεινόμενες αποδόσεις ήταν εντός συμφραζομένων. Καλώς ή κακώς, δεν είναι λεξικογραφικό το φόρουμ για να ψάχνει και να βρίσκει μονοσήμαντες αποδόσεις παντός καιρού. Για τις ανάγκες μιας μετάφρασης, (πρέπει να) κοιτάμε τα συμφραζόμενα και (να) αποδίδουμε αναλόγως. Έχει ξαναγραφτεί εδώ πολλές φορές ότι δεν είναι δόκιμη μεταφραστική πρακτική και λογική να προσπαθούμε να αποδώσουμε μια έκφραση μιας γλώσσας σε μια άλλη με τον ίδιο πάντα τρόπο για όλες τις πιθανές χρήσεις. Μπορούμε, για παράδειγμα, να πούμε ότι "οι έρωτες του καλοκαιριού συχνά φεύγουν με τα πρωτοβρόχια" και να είμαστε μια χαρά, όπως μια χαρά κάνουμε αλλού τη δουλειά μας με το "πυροτέχνημα" κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2017)

Κι όμως, και το _φιάσκο _και το _πυροτέχνημα _ταιριάζουν για τους καλοκαιρινούς έρωτες, αν αυτό ήθελε να πει ο γράφων. Οπότε, όπως είπαν και όλοι ως τώρα, χωρίς συμφραζόμενα δεν μπορούμε να το μεταφράσουμε.


----------



## sarant (Apr 9, 2017)

Πάντως, και στη φράση
les amours de l'été ne sont souvent qu'un feu de paille
δεν ταιριάζει ούτε προπέτασμα καπνού ούτε παραπέτασμα (καπνού ή άλλο). 

Το προπέτασμα καπνού, όπως είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες, είναι εντελώς λαθος απόδοση του feu de paille, ειναι το écran de fumée!


----------



## Jules (Apr 9, 2017)

Αυτό "Το σοκ που προκάλεσε ο θάνατος της Σαμίρας ήταν παροδικό. Υπήρχαν άλλες προτεραιότητες" ακούγεται καλό.
Αλλά αντιστρέψτε το στα γαλλικά και πείτε μου πώς μεταφράζεται;


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2017)

Jules said:


> Αυτό "Το σοκ που προκάλεσε ο θάνατος της Σαμίρας ήταν παροδικό. Υπήρχαν άλλες προτεραιότητες" ακούγεται καλό.
> Αλλά αντιστρέψτε το στα γαλλικά και πείτε μου πώς μεταφράζεται;



Αυτή η άσκηση αντίστροφης μετάφρασης έχει νόημα μόνο σε συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές. Π.χ. είμαι Γάλλος και αναθέτω τη μετάφραση γαλλικού κειμένου προς τα ελληνικά σε Έλληνα μεταφραστή. Ο μεταφραστής μού παραδίδει το κείμενο αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο καλά κατάλαβε και απέδωσε το πρωτότυπο. Ένας τρόπος να βεβαιωθώ είναι να αναθέσω αντίστροφη μετάφραση σε άλλο μεταφραστή. Ο δεύτερος μεταφραστής δεν γνωρίζει το πρωτότυπο. Παίρνω τη μετάφρασή του προς τα γαλλικά και τη συγκρίνω με το πρωτότυπο. Σε πολλά σημεία δεν έχουν καμία ομοιότητα. Ωστόσο, αυτό που συγκρίνω είναι κατά πόσο το νόημα έχει αποδοθεί σωστά. (Περιγράφω τη διαδικασία του back translation.)

Έτσι και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση αν η μετάφραση λέει (με τα κακά μου γαλλικά) «Le choc causé par la mort de Samira n'a pas duré longtemps», τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλεις; Και τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλεις αν η αντίστροφη μετάφραση λέει «la mort de Samira n'était qu'un simple écran de fumée»;


----------



## Earion (Apr 9, 2017)

La mort de Samira n’était qu’un simple écran de fumée. 
Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ο θάνατος της Σαμίρας ήταν σκηνοθετημένος. Κάτι άλλο κρύβεται, κάτι τρέχει, ίσως επικίνδυνο. Με προδιαθέτει να έχω τα μάτια μου ανοιχτά, να διαβάσω ανάμεσα απ’ τις γραμμές, να αναζητήσω τα πραγματικά αίτια.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2017)

Να βάλω και άλλους δύο ορισμούς για να τους έχουμε:



*Feu de paille*. Quelque chose qui dure peu. Cet amour si violent ne sera qu'un feu de paille (Ac.1932).Mais les soupçons que pouvait parfois lui inspirer Eulalie, n'étaient qu'un feu de paille et tombaient vite, faute d'aliment (Proust, Swann,1913, p. 117).
|
*εφήμερος *-η -ο [...]2α. (μτφ., με υπ. αφηρ. ουσ.) που, εξαιτίας της φύσης του ή του χαρακτήρα του, δεν μπορεί να διαρκέσει πολύ (για να δηλώσουμε τη ματαιότητα των προσκαίρων): H ζωή είναι εφήμερη, δεν είναι αιώνια. H δόξα περνάει, είναι εφήμερη. Mη ζητάς εφήμερες χαρές. Εφήμεροι έρωτες.
*Écran de fumée*. Fumée produite pour dissimuler des opérations de troupes, de navires. Comme un croiseur émet un écran de fumées (Nizan, Chiens garde,1932, p. 122).
|
*προπέτασμα *: 1. (στρατ.) φυσικό ή τεχνητό αντικείμενο που προφυλάσσει έναν ή περισσότερους στρατιώτες από την παρατήρηση ή από τα πυρά του εχθρού: *~ καπνού, νέφος που σχηματίζεται με καπνογόνα μέσα για την απόκρυψη ενός στρατιωτικού τμήματος από την παρατήρηση του εχθρού και ως ΦΡ, για ενέργειες που αποσκοπούν στην απόκρυψη της πραγματικότητας.*

Από το γαλλικό Centre national de ressources textuelles et lexicales.| Από το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής
Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι το _écran de fumée_ και το _προπέτασμα καπνού_ έχουν αντιστοιχία 1:1, όπως ήδη είπαν οι συμφορουμίτες παραπάνω.


----------

